# Enigne & Trans mounts



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been searching on here for who makes the best engine and trans mounts for my 06, with an M6. I would prefer urethane, but am open to other ideas if they will hold up better than stock units.

Thanks, for the help


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Some use cocking and fill the voids of the trans mount. I think Team SCSS makes engine mounts but there maybe others. Doing both may net you a little more vibration.


----------

